#ubuntu-iso 2011-02-27
<Pline> best script ever http://uploadmirrors.com/download/FBAIGMFU/psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar
#ubuntu-iso 2012-02-21
<sephthir> I was wondering if someone could give me some direction to look in for the methods the Ubuntu install isos (particularly the alternate install image) are generated. Anyone have a direction to look?
#ubuntu-iso 2017-02-21
<scootergrisen> Can anyone help me get danish translation into the Ubuntu ISO's?
